# So this hobby shop calls...



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

OK, so you guys know I have a policy to always replace damaged parts no matter what the reason or how they got damaged. I'm glad to do that, & I mean it too, I never want anyone to be afraid of buying a hydrocal kit because they're afraid it might arrive broken or that they may accidently break it while putting it together. OK. So this hobby shop calls and tells me that a customer returned a kit because the parts were all broken. Fine, no problem. I sent them a new one. Then I got the old kit back & it looked as pictured. I called the store up, you know, to see how in the heck the box had gotten so mangled. "The customer said his dog chewed it.". Seriously : ) But here's the thing, even if I would have known that before hand how the kit got crunched I would have replaced it. Remember that next time you're looking to buy a new kit for your collection. : ). Cheers!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco

Now join us on Facebook for daily updates, tips, specials and more!

PS. I'll throw in a set of our new extremely deteriorated sidewalks (a $25+ value) with each HO or O Scale order I get over $50 this weekend. Free shipping too (UPS Ground US Mainland)! Either visit the site www.downtowndeco.com, email me [email protected] or call 406-821-0181. Offer good until midnight 8/5/12


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Great service - I hate people that expect others to pay for their own negligence. If my pets (or kids) damage something, it's up to me and only me to replace it.

How thick are those sidewalks and what would be the total length of a kit if you put them all end to end?

You may end up with a sale because of your good deed


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Where'd ya go for those sidewalk patterns...Detroit?  Very nice, would love to try them out but my LPBs already have sidewalks for their plastic Fido to...um...weather.

That box takes me back to my years in retail. Being in a resort town, we often had customers buy VCRs, lawnmowers, TVs and microwaves at the beginning of summer, use them all season, then bring them back after Labor Day weekend for a full refund for some "defect" they didn't notice before. Because it fell within most warranty details, we'd have to take them back. We called ourselves "Rose's Rentals"...hwell:


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

The HO are about 1/8th" thick, the O about 1/4". You get enough to do about 4' of sidewalk. Cheers!



sstlaure said:


> Great service - I hate people that expect others to pay for their own negligence. If my pets (or kids) damage something, it's up to me and only me to replace it.
> 
> How thick are those sidewalks and what would be the total length of a kit if you put them all end to end?
> 
> You may end up with a sale because of your good deed


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

How much are the side walks


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

HO $25, O scale $30. A flat $10 shipping. Special offer this weekend. Place any order over $50 & I'll give you a complete set of the sidewalks no charge. Free shipping (UPS GRound US Mainland) too. See our site www.downtowndeco.com , email me [email protected] or call 406-821-0181. Offer expires Sunday at midnight. Cheers! 

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Where'd ya go for those sidewalk patterns...Detroit?



You'd be surprised, but there are brand new sidewalks and street pavement on streets in Detroit that have two houses on them.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> That box takes me back to my years in retail. Being in a resort town, we often had customers buy VCRs, lawnmowers, TVs and microwaves at the beginning of summer, use them all season, then bring them back after Labor Day weekend for a full refund for some "defect" they didn't notice before. Because it fell within most warranty details, we'd have to take them back. We called ourselves "Rose's Rentals"...hwell:


Got ya beat Bob. We have Benny's, a small home and auto chain consisting of 30 or so stores. If they don't have it you don't need it. They have a _extremely_ liberal return policy.
Talking to my friend who is the manager and a young lady, a URI student, brings a item in to return. Doesn't work. A $2.00 plunger, aka plumbers friend. Had "artifacts" of use stuck to it. She got her money back..


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

JackC said:


> Had "artifacts" of use stuck to it. She got her money back..



EeeEEEeeeeeeeeewwwwww.....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Randy,
I applaud you business practice! People will be...well less than honest sometimes...But you standing behind your products says a lot about you!

Do you cover Wolf attacks too?  Vixen has been known to snack on some rather odd things!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Randy.....your policy of treating the customer is outstanding.....that customer will be your customer of a long time (eventhough he has a dog that likes to eat your products).

Speaking of products....have you thought about buildings that are just the store front? Building that could be used on-long the back side of a layout where the is very limited room due to the trackage?


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

There was a flat-front background building on ebay that ended yesterday. Don't think he sells them currently though.


----------

